
Why Bitcoin Could Split into Three in November - rayuela
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-09-21/why-bitcoin-could-split-into-three-in-november-quicktake-q-a
======
cgore
I wonder if this will make it crash to $8,000?

